# Mission style fireplace mantel shelf



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I would really love to get some good simple plans on how to build a fire place mantel shelf. Nothing fancy. I would like something in a mission style. I have been searching the internet for plans but can't really come up with anything. I am new to wood working and thought this would be a good starter project. Plus it would show my wife that buying all these new toys will be of some benefit. 
I would appreciate any help I can get.
Thanks.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

w1pers said:


> I would really love to get some good simple plans on how to build a fire place mantel shelf. Nothing fancy. I would like something in a mission style. I have been searching the internet for plans but can't really come up with anything. I am new to wood working and thought this would be a good starter project. Plus it would show my wife that buying all these new toys will be of some benefit.
> I would appreciate any help I can get.
> Thanks.


I know of a couple of resources for what you ask. You, possibly, could get them from the library, I did. This first book has an arts and crafts mantle in it...


Building Fireplace Mantels: Mario Rodriguez: 9781561583850: Amazon.com: Books pages 64, 82, 116


Constructing a Fireplace Mantel: Step-by-Step from Plywood And Stock Moldings (Schiffer Book for Woodworkers): Steve Penberthy, Lawrence S. Welsh: 9780764324574: Amazon.com: Books








here's a free plan that you could modify to be more simple or more complex but it will show you some steps

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/2131/free-plans-federal-fireplace-mantel


you can get some ideas from here

http://www.houzz.com/mission-style-fireplace

I hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have seen those books on Amazon but wasn't sure which to buy. I saw, somewhere on this forum, someone suggesting hanging out at B&N to look for woodworking mags that will fit my needs...maybe I will check out what books they have too. The number one issue I have is the general steps to putting it together. I have a concept of what I want it to look like. I just want to make sure it doesn't fall of the brick fireplace I am attaching it to. Not planning on a full mantel, just a mantel shelf.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

w1pers said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have seen those books on Amazon but wasn't sure which to buy. I saw, somewhere on this forum, someone suggesting hanging out at B&N to look for woodworking mags that will fit my needs...maybe I will check out what books they have too. The number one issue I have is the general steps to putting it together. I have a concept of what I want it to look like. I just want to make sure it doesn't fall of the brick fireplace I am attaching it to. Not planning on a full mantel, just a mantel shelf.


I was surprised that my local library had all these books. I checked them out and learned a great deal from them. They all take you through the build process. Step-by-step.

Check your library and see what is available, beats buying them. BUT, if I was going to buy one, it would be the one by Mario.

Paul


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Perfect..thanks Paul.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*these are really beautiful*

http://www.houzz.com/mission-style-fireplace

I love Arts and Crafts and Mission style and would do my whole house in that style. So far I just have the kitchen cabinets, and some dressers, headboard, and a quilt rack. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

w1pers said:


> The number one issue I have is the general steps to putting it together. I have a concept of what I want it to look like. I just want to make sure it doesn't fall of the brick fireplace I am attaching it to. Not planning on a full mantel, just a mantel shelf.


If you post an online image of the ideas you have, and pictures of your fireplace, we might be able to make some suggestions.


















.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I appreciate that. Probably won't be able to post anything till next week. Holiday and work will keep me busy for the next several days. But if you guys are willing I am happy to get input.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

w1pers said:


> Perfect..thanks Paul.


you're welcome. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.houzz.com/mission-style-fireplace
> 
> I love Arts and Crafts and Mission style and would do my whole house in that style. So far I just have the kitchen cabinets, and some dressers, headboard, and a quilt rack. :smile:


I had already sent him that link, wood. 

I love those styles the most... Greene & Green, Frank Lloyd Wright, Charles McIntosh, Gustav Stickley, Charles Limbert, William Morris, the Roycrofters, etc.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

As requested, a few weeks ago, here are some photos of 
the fireplace and an armoire that I would like to get a similar effect, for the style on the fireplace. I know the 'in thing' is to frame in and box over the brick but I have no desire to do that. I will at some point remove and replace the ugly tile that was installed on the hearth. My biggest issue is the main steps to creating a solid, sturdy shelf. I plan on checking out the library for the books mentioned earlier in this thread but to date have not found much out there that gives just a basic step-by-step. How is the box created? What is the proper way to hang the box on the brick...etc. Once the mantel shelf is up I will probably make some similar matching shelves to go on the walls on both sides.
Appreciate all helpful suggestions given.
Sorry photos are posted vertical.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

All I did was french cleat a 4 inch thick by 9 inch deep mantel to sit on top of the brick of my fireplace. It's just a slab of wood, squared on the sides. I drilled into the brick and plugged the drill holes. Along the sides are some matching quarter rounds (or will be when I finish them) for verticals. Simple, clean lines, and super quick. I couldn't convince my wife to do a live-edge shelf until later when she saw a $2000 mantel she liked but at that point it was out of the budget and we already had the mantel in place. We don't have tiling on the bottom "step" just matching brick and our fireplace is open without doors, but other than that it's quite similar to what you've pictured. I used Paduak for the mantel in ours to match the rest of the floor/walls.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

How about some photos?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

When I can get some pics next week, I'll try to remember and get them posted for you. If you PM me next week, I'll definitely remember.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Its been a few weeks since I posted on this thread because I was trying to get a few books together to help me design and build a mantle shelf. Well the other day my wife was in a second hand store and found a fully built, solid oak, mantel shelf. Ready to be hung for $8. 
Not sure if I should be embarrassed or impressed. But regardless I am going to try to use it. Problem is, is the wood has been stained a darker color than what I need to match my floor and the armoire. 
Both have a red oak tone to them and the mantel is a brown. I need suggestions on stripping down the old shelf for re-staining. Can I just sand it down? There is some kind of finish on it as well and of course lots of little creases and such. Suggestions?
*Sorry... just found methods for stripping finish and stain from the wood, online. Pretty straight forward. Unless anyone has secret or short cut that is different from normal process I am going to follow the processes I have found. Thanks*


----------

